# Wie laden und Daten übertragen mit USB 3.1 / 3.0 ?



## VoodooChile (29. Juli 2016)

*Wie laden und Daten übertragen mit USB 3.1 / 3.0 ?*

Moin!

habe seit ner Woche ein Windows 10 Convertible, genauer ein Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12 (SA5-271P-56RP).
Dieses hat einmal USB 3.0 und einmal USB 3.1 (ohne Thunderbolt) verbaut.

Dazu habe ich ein "AUKEY USB C auf USB 3.0 A Lade/Datenkabel" gekauft in der Annahme damit
a) meinen Desktop mit dem Tablet verbinden zu können zwecks Datenaustausch
b) das Tablet über ein 08/15 USB Ladegerät (langsam) laden zu können

Tatsächlich funktioniert aber keine der beiden Varianten. Egal ob ich das USB3.0-Ende des Kabels in die entsprechende Buchse am Destop oder mein 2Ampere USB Ladegerät stecke: am Tablet tut sich absolut nichts.
Die USB3.1 Buchse an sich funktioniert aber, getestet mit externer HDD.

Nach etwas gegoogele hab ich jetzt gelesen ein Windows Tablet wäre immer ein host und man bräuchte zum Zweck der host-to-host Datenübertragung mit USB 3.x ein spezielles Kabel (ähnlich wie ein LAN Crossoverkabel).
Aber wo bekomme ich sowas? Und funktioniert das nur zwischen USB3.0<->3.0 oder auch USB3.0<->3.1 ?

Viel seltsamer finde ich aber dass es nicht über USB lädt... oder braucht man da inzwischen auch spezielle USB3.x kompatible Ladegeräte?


USB war mal so schön simpel: lässt sich einstöpseln = funzt... Seit 3.0 ist irgendwie alles fürn ar***


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie laden und Daten übertragen mit USB 3.1 / 3.0 ?*

Die einfachste Datenübertragung würde wohl einfach mit der externen Platte gehen. 

Von Billigen USB-C Kabeln sollte man Abstand nehmen, die sind oft Fehlerhaft. Gefahr durch minderwertige USB-Typ-C-Kabel | heise online


----------



## VoodooChile (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie laden und Daten übertragen mit USB 3.1 / 3.0 ?*

Wie erkennt man denn gute USB-C Kabel? Das (bei mir nicht funktionierende) Aukey hat immerhin 4.4/5Sterne aus 35 Rezensionen von denen die negativen sich alle bloß auf die Starrheit des Kabels beziehen...

Über USB-C Laden will ich weil dann das etwas kolbige Notebooknetzteil mit Schuko-anschlusskabel  zuhause bleiben könnte.


----------

